# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρι με σαϊτα στο λαιμό

## Dimos1975

Καλησπέρα.  Είναι 3-4 χρόνια που ταϊζω περιστέρια στο μπαλκόνι. Προχθές επαθα μεγαλη πλακα..οταν εμφανίστηκε ένα περιστερι με "σαϊτα στο λαιμό!. δεν είδα αίμα, μόνο τη σαϊτα, μαλλον σαϊτα είναι γιατι μοιάζει σαν φυλλάδιο Α5 περιπου, τυλιγμένο σφιχτά με μυτερή μύτη... του βαζω ψωμί κ ερχεται κ τρωει. προσπαθησα 2 φορες να το πιασω αλλα δεν τα καταφερα. κ αν τελικα τα καταφερω, δεν ξερω τι να κανω, να του βγαλω αυτο το πραγμα απο το λαιμο ή θα το χειροτερεψω; καμια ιδεα πώς να το πιασω..; ερχεται πολυ κοντα, αλλα μολις παω να κουνησω τα χερια, φευγει κ καθεται στην ακρη του μπαλκονιου μεχρι να μπω μεσα.

----------


## Steliosan

Δημο προσπαθησε με το ψωμι να το βαλεις μεσα το περιστερι στο σπιτι ετσι θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο να το πιασεις.
Οταν το πιασεις περιεργασου το προσπαθησε να το βγαλεις αργα δες και κρινε τι γινεται η αλλιως κρατα το περιστερι σε ενα κλουβι και βγαλε μας φωτο.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μα....νος κοσμος υπαρχει.

----------


## Steliosan

Και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε:
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*Αν εχεις πουλακια:
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## Dimos1975

ευχαριστω. εχω φωτο κ προσπαθω να τις ανεβασω

----------


## Dimos1975



----------


## Dimos1975



----------


## Steliosan

Μαλιστα.
Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως το επαθε αυτο μαλλον οχι μονο του.
Αν μπορεις πιαστο μεσα στο σπιτι παντα βρεξε την περιοχη και παραμερησε τα πουπουλα μπορει και να χρειαστει επεμβαση.
Προσεξε μονο αν σου ξεφυγει το περιστερι απο τα χερια μην παει και σκασει πανω σε καμια μπαλκονοπορτα οποτε τραβα τις σιτες ή κλεισε την κουρτινα.
Και φωτο απο το σημειο Δημο αν μπορεσεις.

----------


## jk21

Δημο να εχεις σπιτι οξυζενε ,βιταμινη κ ΚΟΝΑΚΙΟΝ  απο φαρμακειο .αιμοστατικη γαζα απο φαρμακειο 

αν καταφερεις να το πιασεις ,με πολυ απαλη κινηση (ευθεια ,οχι πανω κατω ) θα βγαλεις τη σαιτα (ισως υπαρχει βελονα στην ακρη της μαλλον ) ,θα βαλεις αμεσα οξυζενε και αμεσως μετα την αιμαστατικη γαζα και αν συνεχιζει να τρεχει αρκετα αιμα ,τοτε ριξε πανω εξωτερικα και βιτ Κ απο την αμπουλα του κονακιον και σταξε 1 σταγονα στο στομα του (οχι παραπανω ) 

αν νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις και δεν εχεις καποιο να σε βοηθησει ,ειδοποιησε αμεσα τη ΑΝΙΜΑ και θα σε κατευθυνει που θα το πας (σε κτηνιατρο της οργανωσης ) ή θα ερθουν να το παραλαβουν

* για το πως εγινε ,δεν σχολιαζω γιατι θα με αυτομπαναρω μετα  ....

----------


## Steliosan

Δηλαδη ελεοc.

----------


## Μπία

Πιτσιρικάδες τα κάνουν αυτά.Βάζουν καρφίτσες στη σαίτα και χτυπούν ότι βρουν.Είναι επιφανειακό το τρύπημα.Κάποια στιγμή θα μπλεχτεί κάπου και θα πέσει,αλλά ως τότε το πουλάκι θα υποφέρει και θα φοβάται πολύ.Τι κρίμα να υπάρχουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα.Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια.

----------


## ninos

λογικά θα έχει καρφίτσα στην άκρη και δεν θα έχει κάποια σοβαρή πληγή.. Πόσους ανεγκέφαλους χωρά τελικά ο πλανήτης.. Καλή ιδέα είναι αυτή του Στέλιου για να καταφέρεις να το πιάσεις.

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν ξαναδεί κατι τετοιο ποτέ μου ! λογικα αν ηταν επιφανειακό δεν θα ειχε φύγει σε καποιο τίναγμα ή στην διάρκεια πτήσης κτλ, φοβάμαι οτι εχει κανει σώμα η πληγη και δύσκολα θα βγει , γνώμη μου αν και δεν ειμαι ο πλεον έμπειρος , προετοιμάσου για το χειρότερο σενάριο και μακαρι να βγει εύκολα και αναίμακτα .

----------


## Gardelius

Μάλιστα,... και μετά λέμε *"άνθρωπος"* !!!!!

Ασχολίαστο το τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιο άμυαλο παιδαρέλι !

----------


## Steliosan

Κανα νεο?

----------


## binary

> Μάλιστα,... και μετά λέμε *"άνθρωπος"* !!!!!
> 
> Ασχολίαστο το τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιο άμυαλο παιδαρέλι !


Ηλία αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως δεν ήταν τελικά πιτσιρίκι... 

Δεν θα σχολιάσω γιατί θα 'flagαριστώ' με 'κόκκινο', αλλά νομίζω ότι όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι θα ήθελα να πω για το 'Λαμπρό Μυαλό που υπάρχει στο κεφάλι του Διαμαντιού' αυτού που το σκέφτηκε και το έκανε.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Πιτσιρικάδες τα κάνουν αυτά.Βάζουν καρφίτσες στη σαίτα και χτυπούν ότι βρουν.Είναι επιφανειακό το τρύπημα.Κάποια στιγμή θα μπλεχτεί κάπου και θα πέσει,αλλά ως τότε το πουλάκι θα υποφέρει και θα φοβάται πολύ.Τι κρίμα να υπάρχουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα.Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια.


!!!!!!! Η λέξη απάνθρωπο δε φτανει να το χαρακτηρίσει!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καημενάκι μου....πως κυκλοφορεί με την σαίτα στο λαιμάκι του?

----------


## HarrisC

αν του ριξεις μια κουβερτουλα απο πανω ,ισως καταφερεις να το πιασεις.Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Dimos1975

Δεν ειναι επιφανειακο, δυστυχως εχει διαπερασει το λαιμο, βγαινει απο την αλλη μερια. Ήρθε αλλη μια φορα, εφαγε κ μολις βγηκα στο μπαλκονι ηρθαν τα αλλα 2 που ταϊζω κ το εδιωξαν.. εκτοτε δεν ξαναφανηκε..

Του εριξα μια πετσετα αλλα ηταν πιο γρηγορο απο μενα.  Το κακο ειναι οτι ειδαμε κ αλλο ενα πανω σ'ενα δεντρο στη γειτονια, αυτη τη φορα η σαϊτα ηταν κοντα στο αριστερι ματι...

----------


## Giorgekid

Αρχίζει και γινεται σοβαρό........καποιο "καλο παιδι" το κανει αυτο και πλεον το εχει για αστείο!αλλα εαν αφανιστεί το ειδος το αστείο δεν θα υπαρχει πια!καποια παιδια η και ενήλικες υποτιμουν τα περιστέρια επειδη δεν ειναι οικόσιτο ζωα!ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!!!!ολα τα ζωα εχουν δικαίωμα στην ζωη!ετσι και αλλιως δεν πειράζουν κανεναν!!!!!!!ε ρε τι μυαλά καλλιεργούνται το 2014 τρομάρα μας!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Οταν ο σεβασμός προς την ζωή και της πιο μικρής ύπαρξης εκλείπει, απορώ γιατί αισθάνονται κάποιοι "ανώτεροι" επειδή είναι άνθρωποι.

----------


## amastro

Δεν φανταζόμουν σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα να κάνω το "συνήγορο του διαβόλου".
Ίσως φταίει το τσιπουράκι στο μπαλκόνι, στην προσπάθεια να αποφύγω την τηλεόραση και τα εκλογικά αποτελέματα.
Δεν γεννηθήκαμε όλοι προασπιζόμενοι τα δικαιώματα των ζώων.
Πολλοί από εμάς που είμασταν παιδιά τις δεκαετίες του '70 και του '80 στα προάστια της πόλης, και σφεντόνες είχαμε, και ζώα κακομεταχειριστήκαμε.
Κάποια στιγμή όμως αλλάξαμε μυαλά. Ίσως με τα λόγια κάποιου ανθρώπου που εκτιμούσαμε, ίσως με ένα βιβλίο που διαβάσαμε.
Κυρίως όμως με το βλέμμα ενός ζώου που βασανίσαμε  και ερχόταν στα όνειρά μας να τα κάνει εφιάλτες.
Δεν σας κρύβω πως εγώ ακόμα μερικές φορές βλέπω τέτοιους εφιάλτες.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα...
Κάθε γειτονιά στην πόλη "κρατάει" 2-3 ζευγάρια δεκαοχτούρες. Άρα μάλλον τα χτυπημένα πουλιά και κατ'επέκταση και τα παιδιά που το έκαναν είναι της γειτονιάς.
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έφτιαχνα μια Α4 σε ρόλο αφίσας με τη φωτογραφία του πουλιού (ας μην είναι και πολύ καθαρή) με δυο λόγια από κάτω και θα το κολλούσα στις κολώνες της γειτονιάς.
Όχι μπινελίκια (εδώ είναι το στοίχημα) αλλά δυο λόγια μεστά που να μιλήσουν στην ψυχή ενός παιδιού. Να του δείξουν το αποτέλεσμα μιας βάρβαρης πράξης.
Μπορεί το πουλάκι να μην μπορέσεις να το βοηθήσεις άμεσα, αν μπορέσεις όμως να κάνεις ένα παιδί να παρατήσει μια για πάντα το φυσοκάλαμο και τη σφεντόνα ή τουλάχιστον να μην στοχεύει μ' αυτά τα πουλιά, έχεις κερδίσει εξίσου τον αγώνα.
Συγχωρήστε μου τα πολλά λόγια και το ουτοπιστικό της σκέψης μου.
Είπαμε, το τσιπουράκι και οι εκλογές φταίνε.

----------


## Steliosan

Εδω ο ανθρωπος σκοτωνει τα ιδια του τα παιδια στα περιστερια θα κολλησει; :Mad0240:

----------


## Dimos1975

Καλησπέρα,  χθες βρήκα στο πεζοδρόμιο ψωμιά πεταμένα και πιο πέρα μία σαϊτα. Την μάζεψα και πήγα να την ξετυλίξω να δω αν είχε βελόνα. Ήταν τόσο σφιχτά τυλιγμένη που δε άνοιγε με τίποτα, τελικά την έκοψα, δεν είχε βελόνα, όμως ο τύπος που το έκανε πρέπει να σπατάλησε άπειρο χρόνο κ κόπο να την κάνει "φονικό όπλο". Σκέφτηκα αυτό που πρότεινε ένας φίλος από δω, να βάλω αφίσα, αν συμφωνείτε με το κείμενο:  "Η κακοποίηση ζώων και συνεπώς και πτηνών αποτελεί αδίκημα κ διώκεται ποινικά με πρόστιμο ως 30.000€. Βρέθηκαν 2 περιστέρια χτυπημένα από σαϊτα. Βρέθηκε και σαϊτα η οποία παρεδόθη στις αρμόδιες αρχές για τις περαιτέρω ενέργειες." ; (Υπερβολικό..? Δηλαδή αν να πέρναγε καμιά γιαγιά/παιδί και έτρωγε τη σαϊτα κατακούτελα δε θα αποτελούσε απειλή για τη δημόσια υγεία;

----------


## Steliosan

Φιλε πολυ καλο εγκρινω και επ'αυξανω,συγχαρητηρια. :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

> Όχι μπινελίκια (εδώ είναι το στοίχημα) αλλά δυο λόγια μεστά που να μιλήσουν στην ψυχή ενός παιδιού. Να του δείξουν το αποτέλεσμα μιας βάρβαρης πράξης.



στοχος πρεπει να ειναι το ανοιγμα της πορτας της ψυχης του παιδιου .....

----------


## Steliosan

> στοχος πρεπει να ειναι το ανοιγμα της πορτας της ψυχης του παιδιου .....


Συμφωνω αλλα καμια φορα και ο αγιος φοβερα θελει.

----------


## Dimos1975

> στοχος πρεπει να ειναι το ανοιγμα της πορτας της ψυχης του παιδιου .....


κ αν δεν ειναι παιδι;  μα κ εφοσον εφτασε στο σημειο να διασκεδαζει με τετοιο τροπο θεωρω οτι η ψυχη του ειναι ηδη τελειωμενη. ξαφνικα θα νιωσει οτι δεν εχει πλακα να κυκλοφορει ενα πουλι ή ένα οποιοδηποτε αλλο ζωο με καρφωμενο κατι στο λαιμο;  το βλεπω που ερχεται κ ψιλοτρωει λιγο με το πραγμα αυτο στο λαιμο να πηγαινοερχεται κ αηδιαζω για το πώς ειναι μερικοι ανθρωποι σαν τον τυπο αυτο, ειτε ειναι παιδι είτε ενηλικας.

----------


## amastro

Το κείμενο-απειλή ίσως να μην είναι υπερβολικό, δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσον θα είναι αποτελεσματικό.
Σε μια άλλη χώρα με διαφορετική κουλτούρα σε αυτά τα θέματα, μια τέτοια προειδοποίηση θα είχε γίνει από τις ίδιες τις αρχές.
Θα μπορούσες ίσως να συμπληρώσεις ότι "τα πουλάκια που χτύπησες αργοπεθαίνουν με μια σαΐτα καρφωμένη στο λαιμό. Πως μπορείς να νιώθεις ευχαρίστηση από αυτό;"
Να του απευθύνεις δηλαδή τα ίδια ερωτήματα και τις ίδιες απορίες που συζητάμε εδώ μεταξύ μας. Αν είναι κάποιο παιδί, που έτσι πιστεύω, ίσως καταφέρεις πέρα από το να το φοβίσεις, να νιώσει και άσχημα για την πράξη του.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι ενηλικας (δεν ειναι ... εχουν αλλες ... να κανουν )  δεν προκειται να αλλαξεις κατι 


αν ειναι παιδι .... ηξερα  καποιο παιδι που καποτε κρατουσε σφεντονα και ηθελε να μαθει να βαζει ξοβεργες ... καποτε .

ολα αλλαζουν ,οταν ακομα ειναι αγνα .τα παιδια δεν ειναι τελειωμενα .παρατημενα ειναι .... 



να βαλει τη φωτο με τη σαιτα καρφωμενη στο λαιμο  ....

θελεις να πεθανει και αλλο πουλακι σιγα σιγα σαν αυτο; θες να πεθανουν και αλλα μικρα περιμενοντας τον γονιο τους στη φωλια να τα ταισει και αυτος να μην γυρισει ποτε; εχεις σκεφτει πως θα νοιωσεις αν μαθαινες πως ο πατερας σου δεν υπαρχει ,γιατι καποιος πρεζακιας τον ληστεψε και τον σκοτωσε για 20 ευρω; για πλακα; Με σαιτες δεν προκειται ποτε να σταματησεις αυτους που σε πληγωνουν ,πολυ περισσοτερο αυτους που δεν φταινε τιποτα αν καποιοι αλλοι σε πληγωνουν !

----------


## mparoyfas

> θελεις να πεθανει και αλλο πουλακι σιγα σιγα σαν αυτο; θες να πεθανουν και αλλα μικρα περιμενοντας τον γονιο τους στη φωλια να τα ταισει και αυτος να μην γυρισει ποτε; εχεις σκεφτει πως θα νοιωσεις αν μαθαινες πως ο πατερας σου δεν υπαρχει ,γιατι καποιος πρεζακιας τον ληστεψε και τον σκοτωσε για 20 ευρω; για πλακα; Με σαιτες* δεν προκειται ποτε να σταματησεις αυτους που σε πληγωνουν ,πολυ περισσοτερο αυτους που δεν φταινε τιποτα αν καποιοι αλλοι σε πληγωνουν !*


δεν ήσουν δάσκαλος πριν γίνεις δάσκαλος όμως ήσουν πατέρας πριν γίνεις πατέρας.



.... τα σέβη μου.

----------


## Pidgey

> αν ειναι ενηλικας (δεν ειναι ... εχουν αλλες ... να κανουν )  δεν προκειται να αλλαξεις κατι 
> 
> 
> αν ειναι παιδι .... ηξερα  καποιο παιδι που καποτε κρατουσε σφεντονα και ηθελε να μαθει να βαζει ξοβεργες ... καποτε .
> 
> ολα αλλαζουν ,οταν ακομα ειναι αγνα .τα παιδια δεν ειναι τελειωμενα .παρατημενα ειναι .... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θα συμφωνήσω στο μήνυμα σας εκτός από το ατυχές για εμένα παράδειγμα του "πρεζάκια". 

Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί είναι σωματικά αλλά και *ψυχικά* εξαρτημένοι από διάφορες ουσίες. Είναι* ασθενείς* και ως τέτοιους πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε. Αναφερόμαστε με απαξιωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς για ανθρώπους που χρήζουν βοήθειας και ψυχικής υποστήριξης, για τους οποίους αν δεν μπορούμε ή δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι τουλάχιστον ας μην τους στοχοποιούμε και τους καταδικάζουμε. Αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο άλλωστε - ειδικά αν είμαστε μακρύα ή επιλέγουμε να μείνουμε μακρυά από ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Αντί αυτού, ας προσπαθήσουμε να σκεφτούμε και να συνειδητοποιήσουμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους έφτασαν να κάνουν χρήση ναρκωτικών, να ψάχνουν απεγνωσμένα για τη δόση τους, χάνοντας καθημερινά όλο και περισσότερο τον ευατό τους με αποτέλεσμα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και την "παραβατική" συμπεριφορά. 

Αιτίες όπως το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, ο κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός (κάτι για το οποίο μπορεί να είμαστε όλοι υπεύθυνοι), η έλειψη αυτοεκτίμησης, η κατάθληψη, η αδυναμία ενός ανθρώπου να διαχειριστεί δύσκολες καταστάσεις όπως η απόρυψη ή ο θάνατος είναι καταστάσεις που ο καθένας αντιμετωπίζει ή μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει στη ζωή του. Άλλοι έχουν τη δύναμη να τις ξεπεράσουν και άλλοι δεν τα καταφέρνουν, καταστρέφοντας πρώτα από όλα τον ίδιο τους τον ευατό. Άλλοι στέκονται τυχαιροί και βρίσκουν ανθρώπους να σταθούν δίπλα τους και να βοηθήσουν και άλλοι πετιούνται στο περιθώριο βαφτιζοντάς τους "υγειονομική βόμβα".

Όπως ακριβώς και το παιδί με τη σφετνόνα και αυτό ή αυτός με τις σαϊτες έχει δικαίωμα να αναγνωρίσει το λάθος του και να αλλάξει με τη δική μας συνεισφορά και όχι με την αδιαφορία ή την καταδίκη μας, έτσι και ο εύκολα αποκαλλούμενος άγνωστος "πρεζάκιας" (που αύριο μεθαύριο μπορεί να είναι κάποιο κοντινό μας άτομο) έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο δικαίωμα. Ιδιαίτερα όταν οι λόγοι που τον οδήγησαν στην σωματική και ψυχική εξαθλίωση πολλές φορές είναι η κοινωνία. Εμείς.

Κανένας δεν είναι χαμένη υπόθεση και ξεγραμμένος, αντιθέτως μπορεί και πρέπει να βοηθηθεί. Όταν κάποιος είναι ένα βήμα πριν το γκρεμό κοιτάμε αν είναι παιδί ή ενήλικας; Του δίνουμε το χέρι και τον βοηθάμε ή τον σπρώχνουμε με όλη μας τη δύναμη για να πέσει πιο εύκολα στον πάτο; Το να κλείνουμε τα μάτια για να μην τον δούμε να πέφτει επίσης δεν είναι λύση, αλλά πολλές φορές την επιλέγουμε γιατί θα είναι η πιο ανώδυνη... για εμάς.

Βγήκα λίγο εκτός θέματος...

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν διαφωνω ουτε σε ενα σημειο με αυτα που λες και δεν ειχα καμμια προθεση να στιγματισω κανενα .Αν ετσι φανηκε στα μελη ,να ζητησω συγνωμη απο ολους οσους το ειδανε ετσι .Ξερω πολυ καλα το οτι αυτα τα ατομα ειναι στην ουσια ασθενεις και οι πραξεις τους ,ειναι απορεια της ασθενειας και οχι συνειδητες 

Ισα ισα αυτο ηθελα να δειξω ,οτι μπορει να τυχει στον οποιοδηποτε ενα ατυχημα που δεν υπηρξε οργανωμενο και συνειδητο απο καποιον να γινει ,αλλα δυστυχως μπορει να συμβει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη ,απο ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν τον ελεγχο του τι πραττουνε εκεινη τη στιγμη .Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πολυ περισσοτερα και απεχθη εγκληματα ,δεν γινονται απο ανθρωπους κακοψυχους συνειδητα και δεν ειναι οι εθισμενοι σε εξαρτησιογονες ουσιες ,οι μοναδικοι που τα προκαλουν .Ακομα και οταν το κανουν ισως να μην  θυμουνται μετα τι κανανε ...

δεν ειναι τυχαια η επιλογη αυτων των ατομων στο παραδειγμα μου .... μην ξεχναμε οτι οι αντιστοιχοι κακοποιητες των περιστεριων (εν δυναμει ) ειναι επισης παιδια που ειδικα τα μικρα ,δεν εχουν συνειδηση της πραξης τους ...

----------


## Pidgey

Πιθανόν να μην κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννούσατε με το παράδειγμα αυτό. Βασικά δεν μου άρεσε η λέξη "πρεζάκιας" που χρησιμοποιήσατε και με το "για πλάκα" που γράψατε συμπέρανα πως εννοείται ότι το κάνουν συνειδητά... για την πλάκα τους.

Όλα καλά! ::

----------


## jk21

το << πλακα >> ηταν ατυχεστατο και πηγαινε στην εννοια << του ευτελους ποσου >> και κυριως στο να το αντιπαραβαλω με την << πλάκα >>  που νομιζουν οτι κανουν οι πιτσιρικαδες πειραζοντας πουλια ή αλλα ζωα (μηπως εμεις δεν τα καναμε μικροι; .... ) 

το << πρεζακιας >> ηταν γιατι στην ανακοινωση που θα διαβαζε ο καθε πιτσιρικας ,αν εγραφε εθισμενος με << εξαρτησιογονες ουσιες >> αντι << πρεζακιας >> ,ισως να να του μιλαω εγω για την κομματαρα oh mon amour του christophe ...  καλως ή κακως σε αυτη τη γλωσσα μιλανε οι νεοι μας ...

----------


## Pidgey

Μία τελευταία "ένσταση" γιατί φορτώνουμε με off topic το θέμα (αν και νομίζω κάνουμε μια όμορφη και εποικοδομητική συζήτση). 

Στα παιδιά πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιούμε γιατί σε αυτή την ηλικία διαμορφώνεται ο ψυχικός κόσμος και η αντίληψη για πολλά πράγματα που θα συναντήσουν στη ζωή τους. Είστε γονιός και είμαι σίγουρος πως το ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα. Μπορεί να μην είναι η διάλεκτος που χρησιμοποιούν και χρησιμοποιούσαμε και πολλοί από εμάς, όμως πιστεύω καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοούμε.

Αν τα παιδιά συνηθίσουν να ακούν και να διαβάζουν για "πρεζάκιδες" και όχι για ασθενείς εξαρτημένους απο ουσίες, πιθανόν να συνεχίσουν να μιλούν και αυτά στα παιδιά τους για πρεζάκιδες, περνώντας τις ανάλογες απόψεις για το θέμα αυτό. Αν ακούν για "λαθρομετανάστες" δύσκολα θα μάθουν για τους μετανάστες και τους πρόσφυγες (παππούδες και προπαππούδες τους). Αν ακούν για "π****ς", που όταν στοχοποιηθούν μετατρέπονται σε πόρνες που σπέρνουν AIDS, τότε δε θα μάθουν ποτέ για γυναίκες κακοποιημένες και βιασμένες καθημερινά από προαγωγούς και "ανυποψίαστους" πελάτες...

Ξεφύγα τελειώς από το θέμα, οπότε συγνώμη από τα μέλη. Αν θέλω να σας γράψω κάτι άλλο θα σας στείλω π.μ.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ειναι αρκετα χρησιμη η συζητηση και καθολου off topic ,γιατι το πουλακι μπορει να μην σωθει ποτε ,αλλα ισως απο μια τετοια συζητηση ,περα απο αλλα ατυχα πουλακια ,να σωθουνε και παιδικες ψυχες 

εκανα επεξεργασια σε μια λεξη που ανεφερες (νομιζω οσοι πρεπει να καταλαβουν ,θα καταλαβουν τι γραφεις ) και αν θες δεν εχω θεμα να κανω και στην λεξη που ανεφερα ,την οποια σχολιαζουμε 

Μπορει και να κανω λαθος στη σκεψη - προταση μου ,για το κειμενο .Ο τελικος συντακτης που θα εχει την ευθυνη αν τελικα το βαλει στη γειτονια του ειναι ο Δημος και ευχομαι να τον φωτισει ο Θεος να το κανει με το σωστοτερο τροπο

----------


## Pidgey

Όχι, προσωπικά δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει edit η λέξη που χρησιμοποιήσατε.

Μακάρι ο Δήμος να κάνει την κίνηση αυτή με ένα κειμενάκι και τη φωτογραφία του περιστεριού. Να μείνει κάτι από όλο αυτό...

----------

